# Apple products revealed to be made with student forced labor (NY Times report)



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

This post is empty.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, it's morally hard to buy any gadgets given where and how most electronics are made and assembled these days.

Apple gets a lot of the flak being such a huge company, but other companies use Foxconn too.  Hell, I have no delusions that Kindles aren't being made with the same type of long hour, low pay and often forced labor.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not sure why Apple is always the focus of this. There was a similar recent article showing Samsung's overseas plants being even worse...but no one cared


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> I'm not sure why Apple is always the focus of this. There was a similar recent article showing Samsung's overseas plants being even worse...but no one cared


For some reason Apple has almost always been picked on. The press gleefully reported for years (almost decades) that Apple had no chance of surviving more than a few months. Now that Apple is one of the most profitable companies around, the media has to find something else to attract viewers/readers ($$$).

Mike


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

The BBC always seems more even
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-17584523

"At Foxconn, which despite being a lightning rod for criticism is regarded as one of China's better employers, the starting salary at its Shenzhen plant - which employs the bulk of its workers - is 1,800 yuan, compared with a minimum wage of 1,500 yuan in the city. The monthly wage increases to 2,200 yuan after a probation period, and more if overtime is included.

Mr Wong's workers have seen wage increases of between 18% to 20% over the past two years, and many factory owners think wages are rising too fast. He says the authorities in Dongguan, Guangdong province - where his factory is located - have postponed a 19% increase in the minimum wage."


----------

